# AAM Bitcoin Valuation Game 31 December 2019



## MrEarl (10 Jan 2019)

Are we going to have another go at this, for 2019 ?


----------



## Andrew365 (9 May 2019)

31.12.2019 : 5k
31.12.2020 : 13k
31.12.2021 : 50k


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2019)

31 Dec 2019 : $1k
31 Dec 2020 : 0
31 Dec 2021 : 0


----------



## tecate (9 May 2019)

31.12.2019 : 9k
31.12.2020 : 15k
31.12.2021 : 20k


----------



## landlord (9 May 2019)

31.12.2019 : 10k
31.12.2020 : 25k
31.12.2021 : 15k


----------



## lledlledlled (9 May 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> 31 Dec 2019 : €1k
> 31 Dec 2020 : 0
> 31 Dec 2021 : 0



You're sticking to your guns anyway Brendan. I hope this is not your equivalent to Dunphy saying 'that Ronaldo fella is a Cod'!


----------



## Gus1970 (10 May 2019)

31.12.2019 : 10k
31.12.2020 : 75k
31.12.2021 : 425k


----------



## Páid (10 May 2019)

31.12.2019 : 1m
31.12.2020 : 100m
31.12.2021 : 1b


----------



## cremeegg (16 May 2019)

Having been burned on this game last year, I have decided that, bitcoin can stay irrational longer than I can stay interested.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 May 2019)

Folks

Let's keep this thread strictly to the game.  

I have deleted the off-topic posts - including my own. 

Brendan


----------



## DeeKie (16 May 2019)

31.12.2019 1000
31.12.2020 850
31.12.2021 500


----------



## MrEarl (17 May 2019)

Hi,

I see Mr. Burgess has used the Euro symbol above, while others here have used no currently symbol, so what currency are we using please ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 May 2019)

Hi Mr Earl
Changed to dollars now.

Brendan


----------



## rgfuller (17 May 2019)

31.12.2019 - 3000
31.12.2020 - 2000
31.12.2021 - 1000


----------



## MrEarl (19 May 2019)

31.12.2019    US$3,150
31.12.2020    US$2,650
31.12.2021    US$ -    (I think it'll have merged or been taken over by something else by then, so won't exist in it's current form)


----------



## Páid (19 May 2019)

It's going to be the 1st January 2022 before we know who the winner is.

How is the winner to be calculated? There are three dates to guess the correct value.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2019)

There will be three winners.

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (21 May 2019)

31.12.19 $16,000


----------



## 24601 (21 May 2019)

31/12/19 - 4,500
31/12/20 - 2,000
31/12/21 - 1,000


----------



## landlord (14 Nov 2020)

Just to resurrect this thread.... Tectate appears closest currently with his 2020 prediction. Still I like my odds!!!
Perhaps we could all edit our posts to include the next few years and allow others to enter the game ?


----------



## WolfeTone (14 Nov 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> 31.12.19 $16,000




I was a bit early but as I type, bitcoin is $15,952.

I value it at $34,500 per coin, but trying to time it is impossible.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2020)

landlord said:


> Perhaps we could all edit our posts to include the next few years and allow others to enter the game ?



Hi Landlord

I think editing would be dangerous.  It's amazing how many people would turn out to have been right. 

Feel free to start a new thread with a longer term horizon.

Brendan


----------



## tecate (14 Nov 2020)

landlord said:


> Still I like my odds!!!


I'd be delighted if your 2020 prediction tops mine @landlord - it would make for quite the crypto-crimbo


----------



## landlord (1 Jan 2021)

Bitcoin finished the year 2020 at approx $29,000.
So I think my underestimated guess of $25,000 was the closest.

One more year left for this 2019 valuation game.


----------



## tecate (1 Jan 2021)

Well done, @landlord - well played.


----------



## cremeegg (22 Dec 2021)

Andrew365 said:


> 31.12.2019 : 5k
> 31.12.2020 : 13k
> 31.12.2021 : 50k


 Andrew is looking good for 31.12.2021


----------

